
The Great AdWords Heist - implicit_none
https://medium.com/@mccamon/the-great-adwords-heist-9d788f9e7f4#.vjask8m8d
======
rasputhin
If you run Adwords on Google suggested settings you are going to have a hard
time..

If you think the value of search network is the same as display network you
are going to have a hard time.

Don't hate the system for your ignorance.

------
1812Overture
Most of the traffic I've ever gotten from AdWords has been garbage.

